# RsLogix Programm in S7 übersetzen



## godi (23 November 2007)

Hallo!

Bei einem Kunden ist eine Allen Bradley Steuerung kaputtgegangen.
Deshalb muss ich jetzt übers WE die Software von der RSLogix 500 auf eine S7 umschreiben. Umfang vom Projekt sind ca 60 Seiten in Ladder Programmiert die ich in .pdf vorliegen habe.
Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich diese Programmiersprache Ladder zum ersten mal sehe. Jetzt bräuchte ich natürlich eine Dokumentation über die Befehle was es so in dieser Software gibt damit ich es auf die S7 umsetzen kann. Hat da jemand was in Deutsch?
Desweiteren komme ich mit der Adressierung von den Bits nicht ganz klar. Ich habe eine Datei angehängt wo ein kurzer Programmausschintt drinnen ist.
Vielleicht kann mir ja wer ein paar Befehle erklären und mir einen Vergleichbaren Befehl in der S7 sagen.

Zu seite 3 in dem .pdf:
UN Anweisung mit der Adresse B10:15
Welche Adresse ist das dann auch den Eingangs/Ausgangskarten bzw was macht die Null unter dem Befehl?

LEQ:
Schätze ich mal das es das selbe wie <=I in S7 ist aber mit der Adressierung von Source A und B komme ich nicht mit und was ist mit den Konstanten die darunter stehen immer zu machen?

usw....

Fragen über Fragen und das alles übers WE..... 

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Helfenden die mich übers WE unterstüzen werden! 

godi


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bei einem Kunden ist eine Allen Bradley Steuerung kaputtgegangen.
> Deshalb muss ich jetzt übers WE die Software von der RSLogix 500 auf eine S7 umschreiben. Umfang vom Projekt sind ca 60 Seiten in Ladder Programmiert die ich in .pdf vorliegen habe.


Viel Spass, das wird nie funktionieren.



godi schrieb:


> Zu seite 3 in dem .pdf:
> UN Anweisung mit der Adresse B10:15
> Welche Adresse ist das dann auch den Eingangs/Ausgangskarten bzw was macht die Null unter dem Befehl?


Die Adresse heisst B10:15/0
Im Vergleich zu Siemenns:
Datenbaustein DB10.DBx15.0 



godi schrieb:


> LEQ:
> Schätze ich mal das es das selbe wie <=I in S7 ist aber mit der Adressierung von Source A und B komme ich nicht mit und was ist mit den Konstanten die darunter stehen immer zu machen?


LEQ entspricht <= in S7, also hast du recht
Deine "Konstanten" sind die aktuellen Werte. Wenn man mit AB offline geht und vorher speichert, dann bleiben die letzten aktuellen Werte im Programm stehen.
Ist ganz praktisch für spätere Fehersuche
N12:10 entspricht in Siemens DB12.DBW10

In AB also bei den alten PLC5 und den 500ern gab es Datenbeiche die sich


> Output and Input Data Files (Files O0: and I1)
> Status File (File S2)
> Bit Data File (B3)
> Timer Data File (T4)
> ...


usw. nennen.


----------



## Zimbo30 (23 November 2007)

Hallo Godi,

vielleicht bringt dir der Befehlsatz der PLC5 was.

Die Ein/Ausgänge werden nach den Steckplätzen auf dem Rack adressiert,
bin auch gerade dabei etwas die Allen Bradley zu lernen. 

Was für eine Steuerung ist es denn genau?

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16590


Gruß Zimbo


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Suche mal in der Library von AB nach folgendem Begriff: 1747-RM001E
Dort findest du den Befehlssatz von RSLogix 500


----------



## JesperMP (23 November 2007)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass PLC5 Ladder ins S7 LAD (KOP) umgeschrieben werden können, und das praktisch ohne Änderungen !

Für die Timern, verwenden am besten die IEC timern, weil die am meisten an AB timern ähnelt.


----------



## kpeter (23 November 2007)

hallöchen 

würde ich auch mal sagen das es kein problem ist ein programm von Rockwell nach Siemens zu übersetzen


umgekehrt von siemens auf clx hab ich schon öfters gemacht

von clx auf s7 ist auch nicht so schwer sollange keine inderekte adressierung gemacht wird.
denn die ist in der siemens nicht schön ausprogrammiert


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Viel Spass, das wird nie funktionieren.


@godi
lass dich hiervon nicht beunruhigen

wie kperter schon sagte, es kommt immer drauf an, 
was im Programm so alles drin sitzt.


----------



## godi (23 November 2007)

So leider war ich jetzt den ganzen Vormittag mit einem anderen Projekt beschäftigt..... :???:




marlob schrieb:


> Suche mal in der Library von AB nach folgendem Begriff: 1747-RM001E
> Dort findest du den Befehlssatz von RSLogix 500


 
 Leider habe ich da nichts gefunden....





marlob schrieb:


> Viel Spass, das wird nie funktionieren.
> 
> 
> Die Adresse heisst B10:15/0
> ...



Ok...
Also wird das einfachste sein wenn ich mir da jetzt die DB's anlege und das ganze Blind abschreibe. Also B10:15/0 => db10.dbx.15.0 und N12:10 => DB12.dbw10 als Integer
ABER wo die ganzen Eingänge / Ausgänge jetzt genau hinkommen weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe auf jeden Fall in so einem Datenbereich... Aber welchen?
zB. habe ich jetzt auf Steckplatz 1 eine Analoge Eingangskarte (1746-NR4). Wie wird dann im Programm der Kanal 0 Adressiert?
Auf Steckplatz 4 habe ich eine Digital Input Karte (1746-IM16). Wie ist da die Adresse für den IN 0 bzw IN 4 ? 



godi


----------



## Zimbo30 (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich da nichts gefunden....


 

Da gibt es schon was allerdings nur in Englisch



godi schrieb:


> ABER wo die ganzen Eingänge / Ausgänge jetzt genau hinkommen weiß ich jetzt auch nicht. Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe auf jeden Fall in so einem Datenbereich... Aber welchen?
> zB. habe ich jetzt auf Steckplatz 1 eine Analoge Eingangskarte (1746-NR4). Wie wird dann im Programm der Kanal 0 Adressiert?
> Auf Steckplatz 4 habe ich eine Digital Input Karte (1746-IM16). Wie ist da die Adresse für den IN 0 bzw IN 4 ?



Die Analogen Eingänge werden mit dem Befehl BTR bzw. BTW eingelesen.
Dort kannst du mit Rack  Group (Steckplatz) den anaolgeingang parametrieren.

Mit den Digitalen müsste man erst wissen welche slot adressierung verwendet wird.
Schau doch mal in der Cross Reference wo die Eingänge hinkopiert werden. 
Bezeichnung der Eingänge ist Ixx



JesperMP schrieb:


> Den hardware addressierung ist etwas speziell bei AB  PLC5.
> 
> Abhängig von CPU typ gibt es ein begrenzte anzahl "racks" das konfigurierbar  sind. Für PLC5/40 ist das 15 racks.
> Ein "rack" ist eigentlich 8 datenwörter.
> ...





Ich denke mal das es bei der SCL ähnlich ist.


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Leider habe ich da nichts gefunden....


Ich habe es gerade noch probiert und finde dann dies
SLC 500 Instruction Set
Das sollte das sein was du brauchst
Ansonsten habe ich es noch als pdf und könnte es per mail schicken


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Hier der direkte Link zum Dokument


----------



## godi (23 November 2007)

Die Bausteinaufrufe sind mir auch noch nicht ganz klar:

Ich habe in der Überschrift von dem .pdf stehen LAD 2 - Name....
Ist das LAD 2 die Bezeichnung eines Bausteines also so wie zb FC 2?
Wenn jetzt ein Jump to Subroutine Befehl ausgeführt wird mit SBR File Number U:8 ist das dann LAD 8 in meinen Unterlagen?


----------



## o.s.t. (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> ...Also B10:15/0 => db10.dbx.15.0.



für die B (Bit/Bool)-Variablen kannst du in Siemens stinknormale Merker nehmen, weil erfahrungsgemäss wurden DIE bei PLC5/SLC500 als Flags (=Merker) benutzt. Spricht aber auch nichts dagegen, das ganze wie von dir angedacht, in einem DB abzubilden.
Musst dich halt noch ums remanent/nicht remanent kümmern.
Bei der Control-Logix ist immer alles remanent, wies bei der SLC500 ist, weiss ich nicht genau

gruss, DB


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Die Bausteinaufrufe sind mir auch noch nicht ganz klar:
> 
> Ich habe in der Überschrift von dem .pdf stehen LAD 2 - Name....
> Ist das LAD 2 die Bezeichnung eines Bausteines also so wie zb FC 2?
> Wenn jetzt ein Jump to Subroutine Befehl ausgeführt wird mit SBR File Number U:8 ist das dann LAD 8 in meinen Unterlagen?


genau
So isses


----------



## o.s.t. (23 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> genau
> So isses



LAD2 kannste grob gesehen als OB1 betrachten  

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> LAD2 kannste grob gesehen als OB1 betrachten
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.


Stimmt, LAD2 wird als Mainfunktion gebraucht und ist damit mit OB1 vergleichbar.
Alle anderen LAD3 ,4, usw. sind dann Funktionen, die aus LAD2 aufgerufen werden.


----------



## godi (23 November 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> LAD2 kannste grob gesehen als OB1 betrachten
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.



Ah jetzt weiß ich warum da 70% des Programmes drinnstehen! :-D 
Habe das LAD 2 mal als FB 2 gemacht dann kann ich die IEC Zeiten und Zähler verwenden und diese als Multiinstanz anlegen.


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Hier mal eine komplette Übersicht über die verschiedenen Program files



> * Program Files*
> Program files contain controller information, the main ladder program,
> interrupt subroutines, and any subroutine programs. These files are:
> 
> ...


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> .
> zB. habe ich jetzt auf Steckplatz 1 eine Analoge Eingangskarte (1746-NR4). Wie wird dann im Programm der Kanal 0 Adressiert?
> Auf Steckplatz 4 habe ich eine Digital Input Karte (1746-IM16). Wie ist da die Adresse für den IN 0 bzw IN 4 ?


Hier ist die Doku für den 1746-NR4.
Dort sind in Kapitel 6,8 und Anhang D beschrieben, wie die Karte in RSLogix konfiguriert und programmiert wird.
Für alle anderen Karten solltest du die Dokus auch in der Library von AB finden


----------



## Oberchefe (24 November 2007)

Da scheint auch was mit den Kommentaren schiefgelaufen zu sein, die Umlaute sind verloren gegangen, aus Störung wurde Strung, aus Fühlerbr. wurde Fhlerbr. Statt dem LES und GRT parallel in RUng 2:11 bzw. 2:12 hätte ich einen LIM genommen.
B10 dürfte nochmals in Wortadressierung verwendet sein, evtl. als FBC oder FSC, das gibt's ja bei Siemens so nicht.


----------



## godi (24 November 2007)

Hallo!

Ja ich glaube das ganze wird schwieriger als sich das mein Chef vorgestellt hat.  

Die TON's bei RSLogix haben ja nur einen Eingang (EN) aber die TON's von der S7 haben EN und IN. Wie soll ich die zwei Eingänge denn verschalten? Habe jetzt mal mit einem Hilfsmerker beide Eingänge belegt.

godi


----------



## kpeter (24 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ja ich glaube das ganze wird schwieriger als sich das mein Chef vorgestellt hat.
> 
> ...


 

ich würde mal sagen du setzt dich auch mit den befehlen der s7 auseinander

der en eingang beim sfb 4 ist nur eine freigabe also immer auf 1
der in ist die freigabe für die zeitfunktion

also brauchst du nur denn in

ich würde mal sagen der normale befehlssatz von s7 und der slc ist fast gleich


----------



## godi (25 November 2007)

kpeter schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen du setzt dich auch mit den befehlen der s7 auseinander
> 
> der en eingang beim sfb 4 ist nur eine freigabe also immer auf 1
> der in ist die freigabe für die zeitfunktion
> ...


 
Ja nur das Problem ist, wenn ich in einem KOP Netzwerk ein TON einfüge dann verbindet sich der EN Eingang Automatisch gleich mit der Linie und zum IN Eingang kann ich keine Linie ziehen also da muss ich direkt ein Bit anlegen.
Momentan habe ich es mal so gelöst das der IN und EN Eingang zugleich auf True gesetzt werden.
Aber ich muss das mal genau Testen mit dem TON...

godi


----------



## MSB (25 November 2007)

Also ich denke nicht,
das die gleichzeitige Beschaltung von EN und IN,
überhaupt funktioniert, und wenn dann nur genau das erste Mal.

Mit dem Eingang EN, schreibt Siemens dann um den Bausteinaufruf,
einfach einen Sprung, und zwar mit SPBNB.
Das musst du dir nur mal in AWL anschauen.

Versuchs mal so:



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kpeter (25 November 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich denke nicht,
> das die gleichzeitige Beschaltung von EN und IN,
> überhaupt funktioniert, und wenn dann nur genau das erste Mal.
> 
> ...


 

meinte ich doch

also zuerst mal die befehle von der s7 studieren und dann die der slc und dann versuchen das ganze zu übersetzen.

zeig mal die pdf vorlage bin gespannt ob das was dabei ist das kompliziert ist.


----------



## godi (25 November 2007)

Ok jetzt habe ich das auch mitbekommen!
Ich programmiere eben nie in KOP und wenn man da den TON erst nachher einfügt dann verbindet sich der EN Eingang mit den bestehen Verknüpfungen...

Aber ich habe da im selben Netzwerk nochmal Probleme weil da der TON auch zurückgesetzt wird und ein CTU ist auch noch verwendet.
Ich habe mal das was ich Programmiert habe und das Originalnetzwerk (19) im Anhang hinterlegt. Normalerweise setzt man ja den TON zurück indem man die Zeit T#0ms ladet oder?
Wie würdet ihr das Netzwerk 19 in KOP in die S7 übersetzen?

godi


----------



## kpeter (25 November 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Ok jetzt habe ich das auch mitbekommen!
> Ich programmiere eben nie in KOP und wenn man da den TON erst nachher einfügt dann verbindet sich der EN Eingang mit den bestehen Verknüpfungen...
> 
> Aber ich habe da im selben Netzwerk nochmal Probleme weil da der TON auch zurückgesetzt wird und ein CTU ist auch noch verwendet.
> ...


 

eine einschaltverzögerung setzt man entweder mit reset zurück oder man nimmt denn in weg

du weist aber schon wie ein ton funktioniert

das der ENO das EN signal direkt weitergibt ist dir auch klar
und das der Q Ausgang das zeitsignal ist brauch ich dir auch woll nicht sagen steht ja in der hilfe
also was hast du dann programmiert

ich bin mir im moment nicht 100 % sicher wie der reset beit der SLC aufgebaut ist aber ich meine er verursacht einen neustart somit musst du einen öffners deines timer in die ansteuerung des timers setzen damit dieser zurückgesetzt wird


----------



## godi (25 November 2007)

Ja die Funktion ist mir schon klar und das eine Zeitvorgabe verlangt wird ist mir auch klar... Habe nur vorher wegen den Verküpfungen das hineingestellt.

So wie im Anhang sollte das jetzt funktionieren!

PS: Ich hasse es von Fremdsystem in die S7 zu übersetzen noch dazu wenn es ein anderer Programmiert hat und das ganze noch in KOP ist. 

Edit: Aber was ich auch nicht ganz Verstehe ist warum das man nicht den Q vom Timer mit dem CU vom Counter verbinden kann bzw in meinem Fall am CU Eingang gleich #T16_102.Q hinschreiben kann?


----------



## godi (25 November 2007)

So habe mal die ersten paar Netzwerke Programmiert:

Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann das so funktionieren?

Wenn nicht dann habe ich ein paar Probleme beim Umbau weil es eine Kühlanlage ist für eine Molkerei die nicht lange stehen darf...


----------



## godi (25 November 2007)

Anhang vergessen...


----------



## kpeter (26 November 2007)

ich würde das ganze nicht auf denn eno hängen
ok ich weis dann kannst du es nicht in kop mahlen

nimm halt fup dann gehts 

und ich würde auch nicht die sfb nehmen sondern die normalen timer und zähler wenn der bereich ausreicht dann kannst du es auch in kop malen

ansonsten sehe ich ncihts auf denn ersten blick


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

In NW 14 steht in der Zuweisung B10_8_14 anstatt B10_8_15
In NW 19 finde ich den #HM_T16_102, aber wo wird er geschrieben?

Der Rest sieht ok aus, ich würde zwar auch nicht am ENO weiterprogrammieren, aber das ist letztendlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

Ja der #HM_T16_102 war noch von einem Versuch den ich vor dem pdf erstellen nicht mehr entfernt habe.

Aber Momentan tun sich da noch ganz andere Sachen auf! 

Mit den Querzugriffen auf ganze Worte muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen und mehrere FIFO Befehle sind auch Programmiert. Weiß aber noch nicht zu welchen Zweck die Daten geschoben werden. 
Ich bin am Verzweifeln! :icon_cry:

godi


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

Sind die Speicherbereiche die ein S zuvor stehen haben irgendwelche Sondermerker?

Ich habe da ein paar gefunden zb S:1 14 wird immer in der ersten Zeile des Hauptprogrammes zurückgesetzt!
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung was das ist oder soll das einfach nur ein False Bit sein?

S:15 0 wird immer in der letzten Zeile des Hauptprogrammes zurückgesetzt?

godi


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

Soviel ich weiss, sind das Systemmerker. Die Bedeutung der einzelnen Bits muss ich mal selber nachgucken.


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiss, sind das Systemmerker. Die Bedeutung der einzelnen Bits muss ich mal selber nachgucken.



Ja vielleicht findest ja was! :-D


----------



## marlob (26 November 2007)

Hier ein paar Infos dazu, das findest du aber auch in dem Dokument zu welchem ich hier verlinkt habe.


```
S:1/14 Status Access Denied Bit (OEM Lock)
You can allow or deny future access to a processor file. Set
this bit to deny access. This indicates that a programming
device must have a matching copy of the processor file in its
memory in order to monitor the ladder program. A
programming device that does not have a matching copy of the
processor file is denied access.
To program this feature, select “Future Access Disallow” when
saving your program. To provide protection from inadvertent
data monitor alteration of your selection, program an
unconditional OTL instruction at address S:1/14, to deny future
access. Program an unconditional OTU instruction at address
S:1/14 to allow future access.
When this bit is cleared, it indicates that any compatible
programming device can access the ladder program (provided
that password conditions are satisfied).
• • • • •
When access is denied, the programming device (APS or HHT)
may not access the ladder program. Functions such as change
mode, clear memory, restore program, and transfer memory
module are allowed regardless of this selection. A device such
as the DTAM is not affected by this function.
```


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

*Analogadressierung I2:77*

So jetzt habe ich mehrere UND Verknüpfungen mit den Adressen I:2_77, I:2_78, I:2_93, I:2_94!
Steckplatz 2 ist aber eine Analogeingangskarte! (1746-NR4)
Auf welche Adresse greift denn da die Steuerung zu? Einzelnes bit beim Analogeingang?


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

Noch ein paar Fragen zu Analogeingänge:

1) siehe letzten Beitrag von mir

2) Warum wird auf O:2.0 (ich habe gar keinen Analogausgang) der Wert 2564 geschoben? Siehe NW 5 im pdf

3) Warum wird in NW 6 der Analogeingang I:2.0 mit 10 Multipliziert? Ist er dann für einen PT100 normiert und das Ergebnis entspricht schon °C?

4) Was passiert im NW 8? Ebenfalls Normierung der Werte in bar?
Am Eingang ist ein Danfoss AKS 33 Drucksensor mit 4-20mA angeschlossen!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2007)

> Noch ein paar Fragen zu Analogeingänge:
> 
> 1) siehe letzten Beitrag von mir
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde mal das Handbuch zur Karte lesen:
http://www.literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/um/1746-um008_-en-p.pdf

Ab Kapitel 5 (Seite 63) wird das I/O Abbild erklärt. Die 2536 konfigurieren beispielsweise die Eingänge auf:
100 Ohm​​Pt RTD (3916), Celsius, Filter 50Hz, Kanal aktiviert.​O:2.0 steht hier für den ersten Eingang, 
O:2.1 für den zweiten.

Rest siehe Handbuch, habe keine Lust alles rauszusuchen.​
 

​


----------



## Oberchefe (26 November 2007)

"S" steht für Status, in der Programmiersoftware auf "Processor Status" doppelklicken, dann bekommst Du alle strukturiert angezeigt (manche können hier auch verändert werden). Die Ansicht läßt sich auch umstellen (z.B. "Radix" Binary), dann sind sie alle sortiert nach Adresse. Die meisten können mehr oder weniger sinnvoll im Programm verwendet werden. Recht häufig verwendet werden beispielsweise S:1/15 für den ersten Programmscan oder S:37ff für Datum/Uhrzeit. Hilfe gibt's auch in der Onlinehilfe unter Stichwort "SLC System Status" (in der alphabetischen Liste der Stichworte)


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

Naja da habe ich Morgen ja noch einiges vor mit dem englischen Handbuch.
Wenn mein Englisch nur besser wäre...


----------



## godi (26 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> "S" steht für Status, in der Programmiersoftware auf "Processor Status" doppelklicken, dann bekommst Du alle strukturiert angezeigt (manche können hier auch verändert werden). Die Ansicht läßt sich auch umstellen (z.B. "Radix" Binary), dann sind sie alle sortiert nach Adresse. Die meisten können mehr oder weniger sinnvoll im Programm verwendet werden. Recht häufig verwendet werden beispielsweise S:1/15 für den ersten Programmscan oder S:37ff für Datum/Uhrzeit. Hilfe gibt's auch in der Onlinehilfe unter Stichwort "SLC System Status" (in der alphabetischen Liste der Stichworte)


 

Ich habe die Programmiersoftware leider nicht. Ich habe das programm nur als .pdf!


----------



## godi (27 November 2007)

Habe da noch eine Frage zum FIFO Befehl: (grundsetzlich weiß ich was ein FIFO ist)
Angaben:
Source N12:60
FIFO #N12:70
Dest N12:50
Control R6:0
Lenght 30
Position 0

Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe dann befindet sich in dem Speicherbereich von N12:70 bis N12:99 also ein 30 Worte langer FIFO bereich der beim Laden mit dem Wert von N12:60 (in N12:70) gefüttert wird und beim Unload der Wert von N12:70 in N12:50 geschrieben wird.
Liege ich da richtig? Auch mit der Länge des FIFO Speicherbereiches?

Ich habe nämlich Speicherbereichszugriffe auf zb N12:110 diese werden aber nirgends wo beschrieben also wenn ich den FIFO auch auschließen kann dann werden sie sicher von dem Bedienpanel DTAM beschreiben wo allerdings alles ausser IST-Werte mit Passwort geschützt ist das keiner mehr weiß! :???:


----------



## Oberchefe (27 November 2007)

> Wenn ich das Richtig verstehe dann befindet sich in dem Speicherbereich von N12:70 bis N12:99 also ein 30 Worte langer FIFO bereich der beim Laden mit dem Wert von N12:60 (in N12:70) gefüttert wird und beim Unload der Wert von N12:70 in N12:50 geschrieben wird.
> Liege ich da richtig? Auch mit der Länge des FIFO Speicherbereiches?


 
Richtig.

Hast Du das Programm als File vorliegen? Dann könnte ich da mal die Crossreference anschauen.


----------



## godi (27 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Hast Du das Programm als File vorliegen? Dann könnte ich da mal die Crossreference anschauen.




Ja habe eine gezippte Date das das Programm beinhalten sollte. Befindet sich in dem Programm auch die Projektierung von dem DTAM Bedienpanel?

Sonst sende mir deine E-Mailadresse per PN und ich sende dir das Programm.


----------



## Mirilene (16 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem  Ich muss ein altes Allen Bradley Programm nach S7 übersetzen. In dem Post hier hab ich schon sehr viel gelernt aber habe jetzt ein Syntax Problem.

B3:0/10	Haube1
B3:0/11	Haube2
Das heißt: ich kann das in die S7 als DB3.DBx0.0 bzw. DB3.DBx0.1 übernehmen.

Wo ich jetzt Hilfe brauch ist bei den Ausdrücken:
B3:0/[N15:0]	Reset Bit
B3:0/[N15:50]

Was will mir dieser Ausdruck sagen?  

Ich poste hier, da hier schon sehr viel zur Syntax besprochen wurde.


----------



## gerry_mobil (17 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
bei der Angabe eines Integerwertes zb. /[N:15] handelt es sich um eine indirekte Angabe welches Bit er von der Bitreihe B3:0 benutzen soll.




Ich hoffe das Beispiel zeigt die Wirkungsweise.


----------



## Mirilene (17 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antwort nur bei mir ist in N15:0 ein Wert von  1083 eingetragen.
Und so wie ich das verstanden habe müsste es dann das 1083te Bit von B3:0 sein?

Hier mal ein Bildanhang


----------



## marlob (17 Oktober 2008)

Dann wird wahrscheinlich B3:67/10 angesprochen.
1083/16 = 67 und der Rest ist 11 (also Bit 10, da bei 0 angefangen wird zu zählen)


----------



## Mirilene (17 Oktober 2008)

Danke an alle


----------



## Mirilene (17 Oktober 2008)

Noch ein Problemchen  

N steht für Integer Data File d.h. N10:15 <S7> DB10.DBW15.

Jetzt habe ich die Syntax N7:2/0, N7:2/1, N7:2/2, N7:2/3, N7:2/4.

Greife ich da jetzt auf die einzelnen Bits vom Word zu? 
Im N7 Data File steht nur N7:0 bis N7:XX und da ist nichts von N7:2/1... zu sehen.(nur N7:2, N7:3...)

Wie kann ich das jetzt S7 verständlich erfassen.


----------



## marlob (17 Oktober 2008)

Du greifst auf die einzelnen Bits zu,ändere mal den Radix von dezimal ich glaube auf binär, dann siehst du auch die einzelnen Bits


----------



## Mirilene (21 Oktober 2008)

Danke das Umschalten des Radix war die Lösung 

Ich benutze das RSLogix 500 Programmiertool.

Um einzelne Sachen RS500<>S7 zu testen zu können suche ich eine Möglichkeit das Ladder Diagram Programm ohne Hardware zu testen.

Bei S7 gibt kann ich das mit PLCSIM machen. Gibt es bei der RSLogix auch etwas vergleichbares ?


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Für RS Logix 5000 gibt es RS Emulate 5000.
Vielleicht gibt es bei dir auf dem Rechner ja auch sowas ähnliches


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mal bei AB geguckt und es gibt auch ein 
RSLogix Emulate 500
http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/12762/2181376/2416247/1239756/2412574/tab2.html


----------

